# 2009 Hunting Options



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

I have hunted one time in Utah when I was in the AF and I hunted archery on base. I want to hunt Elk/Deer next year. I have hunted several times back home in Nevada but Utah's process seems totally different. What would be my best option next year to get a tag. I don't really want to hunt archery because I need a new bow and can't afford one. I don't own a muzzleloader so I guess its rifle for me. What should I put in for? I'm relying on honest opinion, I'm not looking for trophy's or your favorite spots as I will do my homework before any hunt. Thanks in advance


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Wish a fish - 
My best advise is to put in for a general deer tag in the region where you live. Then identify some public lands where you can scout the area and become familiar. With gas prices how they are, I recommend your region because you are more likely to get up there in the summer to become more familiar with the area. The Northern Utah area herds are more impacted by winter weather than the southern, and are also getting hit harder by habitat encroachment. But there are still deer in all the regions if you can get out and find them. The southern regions have more stable herds and less habitat encroachment but if it takes a full tank or two of gas to get down there, you won't have as much success as someplace up north where you can scout regularly without breaking the bank.

Hang out on our forum here through the season and see what you can learn. The draw process starts in January which takes some getting used to. Good guys on this forum though and many are very willing to share info. Welcome aboard.


----------

